# ssh delay (60 seconds) between username and password



## stephanelefou (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,
When I connect to my FreeBSD box using PuttY, there is a 60 second (exactly) delay between the prompt for username and password.  Put simply, the connection starts okay and I get the "login as" prompt where I type in my username, then, a 60 second delay before the prompt for the password.  What could cause this and how do I fix it?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2014)

Make sure the FreeBSD machine is able to reverse resolve the IP address back to a hostname. That's usually the cause of the delay.


----------



## stephanelefou (Feb 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure the FreeBSD machine is able to reverse resolve the IP address back to a hostname. That's usually the cause of the delay.



Would that be a setting in the hosts.allow file?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2014)

No, it's to do with DNS resolving. Make sure you have a proper /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## stephanelefou (Feb 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No, it's to do with DNS resolving. Make sure you have a proper /etc/resolv.conf.



I tried something but not sure if it's correct.

My /etc/resolv.conf files reads follows:


```
domain  net
nameserver      192.168.0.1
m2a-vm          192.168.0.101
```

with m2a-vm being the computer accessing my server (192.168.0.100).

The delay is still there.


----------



## es131245 (Feb 11, 2014)

Попробуй: Try:

```
nameserver      192.168.0.1
nameserver      192.168.0.101
```

Tак же в ssh[d] есть такое: Make sure this is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config.

```
UseDNS no
```


----------



## stephanelefou (Feb 16, 2014)

es131245 said:
			
		

> Попробуй: Try:
> 
> ```
> nameserver      192.168.0.1
> ...



It didn't work.


----------



## stephanelefou (Feb 16, 2014)

stephanelefou said:
			
		

> es131245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The UseDNS no did the trick!  Thanks :beer


----------

